

Build a better RepRap: $80,000 Prize - ph0rque
http://blog.reprap.org/2010/01/build-better-reprap-80000-prize.html

======
ippisl
The requirement to win this prize are very very high. The prize is relatively
low. And to win the prize , you need to make plans open-source.

It doesn't make sense.

If you design this much better machine , it would make more sense to
commercialize it.

~~~
ph0rque
I agree... the open-source idealist in my likes the open-source stipulation,
but I think the prize should be an order of magnitude higher.

